# Holland - Koudum - Gewässer: De Fluezen / Ijsselmeer



## beam (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter|wavey:

ich fahre im Juli für eine Woche mit 4 Kumpels nach Koudum in Holland. Dort haben wir ein Hausboot gemietet.

Natürlich wollen wir da auch angeln. Vorrangig soll es mit der Jerkrute auf Hechte gehen, evtl packe ich auch noch eine Barschrute mit ein. 

Da dieser Urlaub für mich die Premiere an holländischen Gewässern darstellt, würde ich mich über Tipps jeglicher Art sehr freuen! 
Nach meinen bisherigen Infos benötige ich doch nur den Vispas und dann kanns auch schon losgehen, oder?

Wir wollen außerdem auch viel von der Gegend und den dortigen Lokalitäten wie Restaurants und Discotheken besuchen. Hierüber haben wir ebenfalls keine Ahnung, welche Orte empfehlenswert sind und welchen eben nicht. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand aus dem Forum gute Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und wünsche allen krumme Ruten und kreischende Bremsen .

Marco


----------



## Pilsbruder21 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland - Koudum - Gewässer: De Fluezen / Ijsselmeer*

Hallo
Ich fahre schon seit 30 Jahren nach Koudum, weil wir da ein Boot haben.
Schau mal unter www.visplanner.nl da kannst du die Gebiete sehen, in denen du mit dem Vispas angeln darfst.
Da gibt es nämlich einige ausgenommene ecken in den Seen.
Sehr schöne Liegeplätze mit guter Angelmöglichkeit findest du im Gaastmeer. Wenn du vom Heeger Meer aus kommst biegst du in das hintere Becken rechts ab und fährst bis zum Ende. Dort kann man sehr schön liegen.
Angelmäßig solltest du auf jeden Fall ne Stippe mitnehmen. Das bringt abends am Steg immer noch Spaß und nebenbei kann man dann auch ne rute mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund legen. Du musst aber keinesfalls Köderfische auf Vorrat stippen, weil in der region eher eine Weissfischplage herrscht.
Es gibt dort tausende schöne stellen zum angeln.
Köderverkauf gibts bei Mieps Aaswinkel in Molkwerum.

Viel Spass


----------



## beam (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland - Koudum - Gewässer: De Fluezen / Ijsselmeer*

Pilsbruder, vielen Dank für die Infos. Wir werden wahrscheinlich eher mit Spinn- und Jerkruten angreifen, weil wir dann nicht so viel Tackle mitschleppen müssen. 

Hast du auch Empfehlungen für örtliche Lokalitäten? 

Wir wollen nämlich auch viel feiern (Studium abgeschlossen, Urlaub und einfach weils Spaß macht ).

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du oder andere noch ein paar Geheimtipps verraten würden.

Viele Grüße 

beam


----------



## Pilsbruder21 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland - Koudum - Gewässer: De Fluezen / Ijsselmeer*

Hallo Beam
Feiern ist in der Region nicht so einfach. Dort gibt es eher ruhige schöne Dörfer. Ausserhalb der großen Touristenstosszeiten ist da nicht so viel los. Es gibt in den Orten mal ne Kneipe aber sonst wüsste ich nix. ich bin aber allerdings auch immer zum segeln und angeln da und war noch nie so auf Party aus.
Zum angeln:
Mit der Spinnrute kann man eigentlich nur viele Meter machen wie überall sonst auch. Es gibt zig vielversprechende Stellen. Das beste ist eigentlich ein kleines Boot, um die Kanaleinmündungen, Schilfzone, Fahrwasserkreuzungen etc. abzugrasen.
Das ist natürlich mit eurem Hausboot schwierig.
ich kenne die Hausboote, die in Koudum vermietet werden.
Damit könnt ihr eigentlich nur an einem der zahlreichen kleinen Steegen anlegen und von dort aus euer Glück versuchen. Das ist meiner Meiung nach aber sehr schwierig.
Durch die von mir bereits erwähnte Weisfischplage sind die Fische schon recht verwöhnt. 
Da siehts mit mal eben die Rute schwingen eher schlecht aus.

Viel Spass


----------



## köfi01 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland - Koudum - Gewässer: De Fluezen / Ijsselmeer*

Ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag in Stavoren .Jachthafen " De Roggebroek" .

Kennt jemand dort gute Stellen für Zander oder Barsch ?

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Pilsbruder21 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland - Koudum - Gewässer: De Fluezen / Ijsselmeer*

Hallo Köfi
Wie ich bereits gesagt habe gibt es hunderte guter Stellen.
Auf Zander ist es meiner Meinung nach ohne Boot schwierig, weil man nicht an die guten Stellen kommt. 
Barsch ist sicherlich kein Problem. Da muss man eigentlich nur die Weissfische beobachten und schon hat man auch die Barschschwärme gefunden.
Richtige Top Stellen kann ich eigentlich nicht empfehlen, weil das stark von Wetter und Windrichtung abhängig ist.
Das beste ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch ein fetter Tauwurm an der Pose irgendwo in einer Hafenecke sofern es dort erlaubt ist.
Falls du mit Kunstködern fischen willst würde ich dir die Einfahrten und Übergänge von Schilf zu Spundwand empfehlen.

Viel Spass


----------



## köfi01 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland - Koudum - Gewässer: De Fluezen / Ijsselmeer*

Danke für die Antwort Pilsbruder .

Ein kleines Boot mit 5 Ps Motor haben wir auch.Ich kenn mich da oben garnicht aus .Ich lass mich mal Überraschen .

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## beam (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland - Koudum - Gewässer: De Fluezen / Ijsselmeer*

Ich hab auch ein kleines Schlauchboot mit AB, aber das werde ich nicht mitnehmen. Ich denke, dass das Spinnfischen eigentlich auch von dem Hausboot möglich sein sollte. Zwar ist man damit natürlich nicht so flexibel, aber irgendwie wird das schon klappen.
Platztechnisch sollten wir eigentlich gut dabei sein, denn wir haben ein Boot mit 6+4 Schlafplätzen gemietet, sind aber nur zu fünft .


----------



## köfi01 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland - Koudum - Gewässer: De Fluezen / Ijsselmeer*

Ist dieses Wochenende noch jemand oben ? Wir sind morgen Mittag ab 12 Uhr da .Wir sind auf einem Segelboot im Jachthafen 
"De Roggebroek"

Gruß,Ralf


----------

